# Caja Konka KSDT863-M y  KHDT875-A



## error (Jun 23, 2020)

El caso es que ésta cajita no encendía y un compañero de trabajo me facilitó un firmware que no habia probado. Al re-escribir la memoria la cajita encendió pero entra en un bucle constante enciende y apaga. Y no es problema electrónico si no de software porque todos los voltajes están en órden y no hay calentamiento y en el tv solo pone la pantalla de bienvenida por un segundo y en el display de la cajita no pone nada.


----------



## Hackteam (Jun 24, 2020)

Hola error,

Prueba con este firmware a ver si te funciona (firmware)

Saludos.


----------



## error (Jun 25, 2020)

Gracias, pero la pagina esta fuera de de servisio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

Aquí lo subo al Foro  !


----------



## error (Jun 29, 2020)

Pero es un .SDL o sea una actualización, lo que yo necesito es un dump de la flash o sea una imagen .bin de la memora de al cajita


----------



## Hackteam (Jun 30, 2020)

error dijo:


> Pero es un .SDL o sea una actualización, lo que yo necesito es un dump de la flash o sea una imagen .bin de la memora de al cajita



Lo unico que puedes hacer es contactar con el departamento técnico de Konka y que te faciliten dicho firmware original.

Te facilito los mails de las 3 personas de dicho departamento:

fanshengkai@konka.com
liuliangxia@konka.com
tianhuiyun@konka.com

PD: He estado buscándolo pero no lo he encontrado. La solución más rápida, es contactar con ellos.
       Por cierto, he visto que la flash que lleva es el S25FL032P

Saludos.


----------



## Juanitico (Ago 19, 2020)

Saludos, para actualizar la Konka, hay que descomprimir el fichero de actualización ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 19, 2020)

error dijo:


> Pero es un .SDL o sea una actualización, lo que yo necesito es un dump de la flash o sea una imagen .bin de la memora de al cajita


Yo pienso que el archivo que subió @DOSMETROS también se puede usar para grabar la memoria.
Descomprimido tiene el casi mismo tamaño que la capacidad de una memoria SPI Flash del tipo 2532 (4 MB)
Sobran 1024 bytes, que corresponden a la zona de inicialización por USB.
Puedes comprobarlo realizando una lectura de la memoria y mirar la cabecera.

A partir del Offset 400 empieza la zona de datos:

Para grabarlo en la SPI Flash solo queda remover los bytes del al 400 y guardar el archivo como .bin
Nota: Siempre hacer un respaldo antes de grabar la memoria.



Juanitico dijo:


> ¿Para actualizar la Konka hay que descomprimir el fichero de actualización?


Sí, dejando en el directorio raíz de la memoria USB únicamente el archivo .SDL
Adjunto el procedimiento de actualización.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo pienso que el archivo que subió @DOSMETROS


 
Yo solo lo hospedé en el foro , lo había aportado como link *@Hackteam *dos mensajes mas arriba


----------



## error (Ago 20, 2020)

Si ya resolví, gracias. Lo hice con el ultraedit y elimine todo hasta donde realmente comienza el encabezado del firmware


----------



## Morganhen (Nov 7, 2020)

Necesito diagrama de esta caja para poder continuar en mi intento de reparar el equipo


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2020)

No pude encontrar nada, pero nos puedes decir cual es el problema, y trataremos de ayudarte


----------



## Morganhen (Nov 8, 2020)

El problema es que se queda en el led rojo cuando la enciendo, le cambié los filtros y sigue igual, se queda en standby. Gracias


----------



## daykel (Dic 23, 2020)

*L*a cajita dice que no tiene señal*,* q*ue* verifique la conexi*ó*n de antena, pero otra cajita con la misma antena funciona normal, que puedo hacer ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 23, 2020)

Morganhen dijo:


> El problema es que se queda en el led rojo cuando la enciendo, le cambié los filtros y sigue igual, se queda en standby. Gracias


Si lis voltajes estan bien, entonces lee el hilo, y fijate de reprogramar el firmware



daykel dijo:


> *L*a cajita dice que no tiene señal*,* q*ue* verifique la conexi*ó*n de antena, pero otra cajita con la misma antena funciona normal, que puedo hacer ?


Comprueba que el conector no tenga falso contacto (soldaduras frias)


----------



## Marybel (Ene 20, 2021)

Caja Konka khdt875-ce, no se escucha nada y se ve perfecta, que pudiera ser?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2021)

Un monton de cosas. Al menos sabes algo de electronica? Desarmaste, miraste, mediste, algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2021)

No será la tv ¿?


----------



## Abeliti (Ene 24, 2021)

Hola ante todo saludos.
Amigos necesito consultarles una falla que presenta mi caja descodificadora KONKA KSDT863-M. La misma solo enciende el led de standby y pero no los que indican la hora y los canales. Le mido en el plug de la placa principal de donde sale la señal para la placa frontal y en el de los 5 volt solo tiene 3.3 volt. Espero puedan ayudarme para repararla. Saludos cordiales y a la espera de su amable atención.

Abel Martínez


----------



## Barbarito (Mar 16, 2021)

Hola, existe algún método de teclas en la cajita Konka KSDT863-M para que pueda actualizar con el archivo ese que ya lo tengo descargado? Es que el menú de actualizar no me lo pone activo es co. O si estuviera deshabilitado. El problema radica en que cada vez que. 

La enciendo me abre el menú de buscar canales. Y luego vuelve al mismo menú principal y no me deja hacer otra cosa, siempre se queda ahí como buscando canales y no encuentra nada y regresa al mismo menú y que busque nuevamente los canales. No tengo problemas de antena, la soyea so coje todos los canales con esta misma antena. 

Pero no se si es problemas del firmware o que será necesario ponerle el update pero no tengo forma de acceder a la función de actualización, ni con el manual que hay aquí de lacetel ni con el menú de actualización, por eso pienso en si hay algún método manual con juego de botones en el Mando o en la. Propia cajita. Ayuda por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Leiste éste mensaje?
Caja Konka ksdt863-m

Por casualidad, no tendras un boton haciendo contacto (o mal contacto) y el microcontrolador se confunde?
Prueba desconectar el teclado del aparato y sacarles las pilas al control remoto.
Es preferible eso, antes de meter mano al sistema


----------



## error (May 17, 2021)

*B*uenas tardes colegas del foro, alguien a dado soluci*ó*n al problema de las ksdt863-m que solo queda en el led rojo y no enciende?
Ya reescrib*í* la memoria EEPROM, le resold*é* con aire caliente la RAM y sigue igual, ahora si me qued*é* sin ideas.
​​


----------



## DJ T3 (May 18, 2021)

Probaste esto?



DJ T3 dijo:


> Por casualidad, no tendras un boton haciendo contacto (o mal contacto) y el microcontrolador se confunde?
> Prueba desconectar el teclado del aparato y sacarles las pilas al control remoto.


----------



## error (May 20, 2021)

El problema es que incluso sin el panel frontal conectado sigue sin encender


----------



## DJ T3 (May 20, 2021)

Hay varias cosas para comprobar.
Tensiones, de todos lados, componentes que estén involucrados en el encendido, hasta incluso cambiar el cristal del microprocesador...
Qué haz hecho hasta ahora?


----------



## mruizg0515 (Sep 2, 2021)

*¿*Hay forma de q*ue* esta caja KSDT863-M sintonice los canales en HD?


----------



## KareDany (Sep 3, 2021)

Holaaaaaa
Cuando la Konka KSDT863-M permanece en stand-by (el LED en rojo) después de reprogramar la SPI Flash, una posible solución sería sustituir los capacitores electrolíticos del convertidor DC-DC de 1.2 Volts, (son de 220uf/16V y 470uf/16V), EC13 y EC14. Saludos


----------



## Marcus98 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hola. Mi caja decodificadora KONKA KSDT863-M presenta un problema, y es que cuando la conecto a la corriente, empieza a realizar un parpadeo el LED entre un color rojo y uno verde, constantemente parpadeando. La desconecto y vuelvo a conectar y pass igual. ¿Qué solución tiene?


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 4, 2021)

Bienvenido al foro colega, ayudaría mucho más si subes algunas fotos donde se aprecie bien el problema que mencionas, cosa que puedan brindarte un mejor diagnostico y saber que conocimientos tienes de electrónica


----------



## Marcus98 (Nov 4, 2021)

Buenas. Gracias por la rápida respuesta. Aquí mando unas fotos del problema. No hay mucho que ver, pues no se puede acceder a ella, solo está este parpadeo de luces. Da lo mismo si está solo conectada a la corriente, o si además de esto también la antena o los respectivos cables que van al TV. No la hemos "trasteado" por si el problema se agrava, por eso decidí preguntar por aquí primero. La causa evidente de este provlema fue que una vez tratando de actualizar el firmware, se bloqueó durante bastantes minutos, sin avanzar la barra de progreso, que probamos a desconectar y volver a conectar. A partir de ahí apareció este problema de parpadeo.


----------



## KareDany (Nov 4, 2021)

Hola
Si desconectaste la caja decodificadora del toma corriente durante la actualización, esa es la causa de la falla que se presenta ahora, necesitas introducir nuevamente el firmware correspondiente a la Konka KSDT863-M dentro de la memoria SPI Flash, utilizando un programador apropiado para dicha tarea como el CH341-A, RT809 u otros que existen para estos fines. Saludos 
KareDany


----------



## Marcus98 (Nov 4, 2021)

KareDany dijo:


> Hola
> Si desconectaste la caja decodificadora del toma corriente durante la actualización, esa es la causa de la falla que se presenta ahora, necesitas introducir nuevamente el firmware correspondiente a la Konka KSDT863-M dentro de la memoria SPI Flash, utilizando un programador apropiado para dicha tarea como el CH341-A, RT809 u otros que existen para estos fines. Saludos
> KareDany


Okey, voy a probar. Muchas gracias, al fin veo por dónde empezar.


----------



## Tehlony1 (Nov 5, 2021)

error dijo:


> El caso es que ésta cajita no encendía y un compañero de trabajo me facilitó un firmware que no habia probado. Al re-escribir la memoria la cajita encendió pero entra en un bucle constante enciende y apaga. Y no es problema electrónico si no de software porque todos los voltajes están en órden y no hay calentamiento y en el tv solo pone la pantalla de bienvenida por un segundo y en el display de la cajita no pone nada.


Hola mi cajita tiene algo parecido. No enciende pero en este caso el micro se calienta Medí los voltajes correspondientes y estan bien es modelo gelect sd hl-215b pudieran ayudarme con eso. La placa se ve nueva.


----------



## Ciroco (Nov 17, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será la tv ¿?


Pudiera ser el cable RCA de audio partido


----------



## error (Nov 30, 2021)

Buenas tardes aquí traigo un problema con esta cajita Ksdt863, el tema es que trabaja solo si le doy calor a la RAM, y deja de trabajar cuando se enfría, pero lo más raro es que tengo dos con ese problema. 


Que creen ustedes amigos del foro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2021)

error dijo:


> Que creen ustedes amigos del foro?


Que tiene frío ??


----------



## error (Nov 30, 2021)

No se, jajaja pero esta bien raro eso, ya solde cada componente de los alrededores por si es que con el calor hacen contacto y cuando se enfría pierde el mismo y nada, es solo cuando caliento la RAM como tal, y es leve el calor a tal punto que ni llega a derretir el estaño, ya le hice reflow a una de ella pero sigue igual, ya me tiene sin ideas la situación


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2021)

Ahhhh...ahora está mas claro lo que has hecho   
No tenes otra memoria para intercambiarla? Tal vez de algún equipo ya destruido?
Es muy raro ese tipo de falla y que no sean las soldaduras...
Subí una foto para ver que componentes tiene cerca.


----------



## Xhino_1979 (Feb 28, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aquí lo subo al Foro  !



*T*endr*á*s una actualización de la Konka: KSDT863 más reciente ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2022)

No


Xhino_1979 dijo:


> *T*endr*á*s una actualización de la Konka: KSDT863 más reciente ?



No , no la tengo , lee atentamente los mensajes #2 , #3 y #4. Gracias.


----------



## maycol05 (Mar 14, 2022)

*H*ola*. N*ecesito la BIOS para programar una Konka KSDT863-M con programador*.
S*aludos*. E*spero su respuesta*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 14, 2022)

maycol05 dijo:


> *N*ecesito la BIOS para programar una Konka KSDT863-M con programador*.*


Empieza a leer este tema desde el post #2 hasta el post #10


----------



## maycol05 (Mar 16, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Empieza a leer este tema desde el post #2 hasta el post #10


*Y*a encontr*é* el .bin de la KSDT863-M
*L*o compré*. G*racias*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2022)

Con lo fácil que era quitar los bytes del 0 al 400
No me tardé ni tres minutos.

Aquí lo subo. Gratis.


----------



## maycol05 (Mar 16, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Cuando la Konka KSDT863-M permanece en stand-by (el LED en rojo) después de reprogramar la SPI Flash, una posible solución sería sustituir los capacitores electrolíticos del convertidor DC-DC de 1.2 Volts, (son de 220uf/16V y 470uf/16V), EC13 y EC14. Saludos


*¿T*endr*á* una foto por ah*í *para ver cu*á*les son esos capacitores en la placa*? S*aludos*. E*spero su respuesta*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2022)

maycol05 dijo:


> *¿T*endr*á* una foto por ah*í *para ver cu*á*les son esos capacitores en la placa*?*


Lo está diciendo.


KareDany dijo:


> (son de 220uf/16V y 470uf/16V), *EC13* y *EC14*.


Solo hay que buscarlos.


----------



## maycol05 (May 18, 2022)

Necesito editar esta BIOS para programar*. ¿Q*ui*é*n me puede ayudar con esto*?*


----------



## miguelor (Jul 4, 2022)

*H*ola, buenos días*.
N*ecesito el firmware original de la caja decodificadora Konka HDT875-CE, si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradecería*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 4, 2022)

Tengo el firmware para el modelo KHDT875-A, no sé si pueda funcionar para el KHDT875-CE
De cualquier forma lo adjunto para hacer pruebas o por si a alguien más le sirve.
Recuerden, siempre realizar una copia antes de actualizar.


----------



## miguelor (Jul 5, 2022)

Muchas gracias, lo voy a probar para ver, pero no estoy seguro que funcione, este modelo de decodificadores traen una EEPROM de 8 MB y no se si funcionará con un firmware de 4MB, despues de la prueba expongo los resultados.
La falla que presenta el dispositivo es que se queda en stand by y no responde al power ni del control a distancia ni del panel frontal.


----------



## enriquecr (Ago 31, 2022)

En mi caso no quería recibir los canales, le di restablecer de fábrica a una *K*onka khdt875 ce, después de esto enciende, muestra la pantalla de bienvenida pero luego deja de enviar señal al televisor pero permanece el led verde, les agradezco cualquier ayuda q*ue* puedan ofrecer. Saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 31, 2022)

Provaste en otro TV/monitor?
Quizas la resolucion no es soportada haciendo que se ponga en negro/azul...


----------



## enriquecr (Ago 31, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Provaste en otro TV/monitor?
> Quizas la resolucion no es soportada haciendo que se ponga en negro/azul...


Eso no lo he probado, pero bueno antes se veía en ese mismo televisor, voy a intentarlo.


----------



## Jbcdj (Sep 11, 2022)

Hola amigos, tengo una caja *K*onka khdt 863 que tiene este problema, cuando la conecto me da vídeo, todo es perfecto pero no tiene audio, ya revis*é* los cables RCA y nada, que otro problema pudiera tener *?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 11, 2022)

Jbcdj dijo:


> que otro problema pudiera tener *?*


Miles....

Si no haz medido nada aún, es momento, y lo compartes...


----------



## tvalavadze.88 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hola todos. Tengo un Konka khdt 863. Funciona bien, pero quiero intentar flashearlo para que Youtube esté en el menú. Voy a dar Internet desde usb Wi-Fi, tal vez hay un firmware modificado? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## KareDany (Oct 11, 2022)

Holaaa tvalavadze.88 , bienvenido a forosdeelectronica, el firmware que solicitas es para Konka KHDT863 que sintoniza canales de TV Digital en alta definición en la norma DVB-T2, utilizada en Georgia . La Konka que se menciona en este foro es modelo KSDT863 y recibe canales de TV Digital en la norma DMTB (norma de TV Digital China) y solamente en formato standard, por lo que no tenemos un firmware que te permita agregar Youtube al menú de tu caja Konka KHDT863, saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## Axel31 (Nov 10, 2022)

Archivo PDF con enlaces y explicaciones, para actualizar algunos modelos de cajas decodificadoras:

Enlace mega firmware varios modelos:









						104.82 MB folder on MEGA
					

33 files




					mega.nz


----------



## wpisluque (Nov 17, 2022)

Buenos días. Me pasó lo mismo en una gelect sd. Presionando las teclas menu + ok por 5 o 10 segundos. Dejan de reiniciarse o salen del standby. Saludos.


----------



## Michelhc22 (Dic 2, 2022)

Hola*.
M*i cajita *K*onka KHDT875-CE enciende *con* el botón de la cajita*,* pero con el mando no hace nada y al pasar un rato el mando empieza a funcionar *con *todos sus botones cuando *n* se apaga por el mando y se quiere encender pas*a* lo mismo*,* hay que encenderla por la caja y vuele a lo mismo al rato funciona el mando*.
¿ Q*ue puede ser ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 2, 2022)

1.- Limpiar completamente la tarjeta con alcohol isopropílico.
2.- Revisar capacitores en mal estado.
3.- Verificar voltajes en subfuentes (Esto también incluye revisar sus capacitores de filtrado)
4.- Verificar que no exista ruido en subfuentes. (Osciloscopio requerido y hace referencia al paso 2)
5.- Pasos 1 a 4 no sirvieron - Reinstalar el software.
6.- Paso 5 no sirvió - Llevar el equipo a un centro especializado de reparaciones.
7.- paso 6 y 10 tampoco sirvió -  Comprar otro equipo pero de una mejor marca.
8.- Repetir paso 6 pero con un mejor técnico.
9.- Si el paso 8 no funciona, pasar al paso 10
10.- Ir al paso 7


----------

